# Weighty subject



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anybody know what the stock recoil spring weight is on a Para 1911 4.25" barreled pistol? I'd like to go up a pound or two but I don't know were to start.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

4.25" is the same length as the Commander. Standard for the Commander is 18#.

Why is it you want to go higher? You having malfunctions?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If you are getting frame to frame contact on recoil that you are worried about, I'd go with a buffer before changing springs. Springs can be a really touchy part of the overall system in 1911's. Besides, buffers are like $2.00, springs can run anywhere from $12-$40. 

Give us more information regarding why you want to do it, and we might be able to help out more.
Thanks

Zhur


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for taking an interest! It really comes down to felt recoil. I get the impression that the slide could use just a tad bit more control. I've been shooting a Ruger P345 and just bought a new Para PCX745R 1911 with a 4.25" barrel. Both pistols are the same weight and barrel length give or take a tiny bit. The Ruger is a bit Harsh on full power loads but is pretty smooth with WWB. The Para is harsh with both full house and WWB. It could be just the diffrent designs of the two pistols but I'd like to try and smooth out the recoil on the Para if it's possible. It's not really bad but I think it could be better. I was looking on the Midway sight and they have Wolff springs in one pound increments that fit the Commander type pistol. The Para is brand new and tonight it will get its first cleaning. I've run about 150 rounds through it so far. I'm totally new to the 1911 type pistol so any and all help is more than welcome.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

For the inconsequential cost of a spring, it doesn't hurt to try it. If the gun runs, and it feels better, good. If not, no big loss.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks! I ordered up a "Power Pak" Wolff spring kit which has an 18, 20, 21, & 22lbs. springs in it. I also ordered a 19lbs. spring so I should find the right weight with one of them.


----------

